# sliding lipgloss tins



## honor435 (Jul 17, 2010)

wheres the best place for this item, and where I can get the flavoring at the same time?


----------



## BakingNana (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been looking at these, too; just got GloryBee's wholesale catelog but haven't had a chance to compare prices.  Hope someone has done this work for us already!


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 18, 2010)

Honor, tins are not something I have bought (yet...hehe) so have not yet compared prices but Elements has tins and lip flavoring.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 18, 2010)

I did go with elements, I got 20 tins, 2 flavorings, one fo, & sample fo for 28$ glory bee has some good stuff, but more $ for tins.


----------



## BakingNana (Jul 19, 2010)

WOW!  I'm on my way to Elements....


----------



## honor435 (Oct 16, 2010)

ng is cheaper.


----------

